# Reles de mercurio?



## luisvargas (Nov 20, 2007)

holas.
por aca en mi estudio a un brillante profesor se le dio por pedir alguna información sobre los reles de mercurio, no se alguien tenga alguna información sera de mucha ayuda.

gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 20, 2007)

Son obsoletos y prohibidos en españa.

Se trataba de un mecanismo mecanico tipo bascula.
El electroiman ejercia la fuerza para desaquilibrar una ampolla llena de mercurio, al volvarse el mercurio cerraba el contacto formado por dos electrodos (unos terminales).

Normalmente eran utilizados en temporizadores de escalera.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 20, 2007)

RoHS: Prohibidos en toda la Union Europea.
Lo encuentro como mecanismo de seguridad en antiguos calefones. Cuando el agua hierve, el vapor levanta la báscula donde se aloja el interruptor de mercurio.


----------



## luisvargas (Nov 20, 2007)

bueno eso información es interesante, pero necesito algo a nivel academico.....algun principio de funcionamiento, algun texto q lo mencione, en fin gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2007)

Wikipedia:

Interruptor de mercurio usado para detectar la inclinación.
Consiste en una gota de mercurio dentro de un tubo de vidrio cerrado herméticamente, en la posición correcta el mercurio cierra dos contactos de metal.


----------

